# Eheim 2227 Wet/Dry Filter users



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a 150 gallon tank and would like/need more filtration having only 2 Eheim 2215 filters on the tank. I would like a Eheim 2262 or Fluval FX5 ($229 right now) but this big filters won't fit through my cabinet doors. So I was thinking of adding a 2217 and then I saw the Eheim 2227 Wet/Dry Filter and really liked the idea of having more oxygen in the water. 

Do any of you use the Eheim 2227 Wet/Dry Filter on a planted aquarium and how do you like it??????

Also being that the 2227 is a biological with Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro as media, how could I use my 2215's differently to polish the water or should they be left as they are???


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I've used a 2229 Wet/ Dry. I ran it in conjunction with a couple of cannisters on a 75. If you want to keep running the 2215s as water polishers consider several grades of Poret foam. Just keep them easy to access as you will probably need to crack tehm open every few weeks and rinse the pads.

Craig


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Craig did you see any benifit from using this filter??? also with the 5/8 tubing could a Hydor inline 300 watt heater be used in the exhaust. I can't quite picture how this filter works but the review read pulsating flow, so is the outlet always filled with water?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Craig did you ever have any maintenance issues with this filter???


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

150EH said:


> Craig did you see any benifit from using this filter??? also with the 5/8 tubing could a Hydor inline 300 watt heater be used in the exhaust. I can't quite picture how this filter works but the review read pulsating flow, so is the outlet always filled with water?


Was more of a toy to try out. I din't keep it long as it wasn't all that functional in my opinion. Don't think I would recommend using a heater inline with it either as they are designed to have a constant flow through them.



150EH said:


> Craig did you ever have any maintenance issues with this filter???


Didn't keep it around more then a few months so never performed any maintence on it.

Craig


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I have the 2229 and while there is always water flow through the output, it is reduced during the ebb portion of the filter cycle enough to keep the impeller lubricated.

I would not use the Hydor ETH heater on this filter for that reason alone. Also, Eheim does not recommend using ANY inline devices on this model filter at all, though I'm sure other people have done so in the past.

I've been using this filter since December of 2004 and have no major complaints. Maintenance is a bit more involved since there are more parts/sections than the Classic series filters. I have had a few occasions with o-ring seal issues for the floater valve compartment upon reassembly so it sometimes takes me a couple times to get it right.

If you are looking for a filter that is easy to assemble and maintain after cleaning, choose a different model, especially if you want to use the Hydor ETH.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks for all the info, I don't really mind a little more detail cleaning on the unit as long as it functions well, I like the fact that it's all bio media so there's really nothing to replace like the fine filter pads on the classics. 

I am much more interested in the water quality the unit might produce and I can use the heater on another filter I just wanted to know. Nobody has really commented on exceptional water quality so I'll have to assume it has no outstanding qualities but I wish there were more users to comment.

Eheim's USA site doesn't even list this filter, so I had to look at the Asian site and Europe/Africa site. BTW the Asian site is very nice with photos of planted tanks etc., so I guess the hobby is way more active in that area.

deeda your the first pimpette, I've seen, Sweet!!!

BTH since 2004 is pretty good, my 2215's are that old and have only recently needed new impellers and o-rings, although I don't know how much longer they may last they seem ok for now.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

With good but limited responses and a couple of PM's I've deceided not to try this filter although I thought it was going to be great with added oxygen in the water column, with only a couple of folks using this filter and no excitement in their replies I'll save some cash and get a 2217. I thought posting this result may help someone else searching for questions on Eheims wet/dry filters.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I also noticed the Eheim USA site is no longer showing these filters so I am _assuming_ they are being discontinued. I did answer your PM regarding my experiences with the filter & noted that I have not verified any particular improvement in water quality or plant/fish growth as a result of using this model.

One other aspect you definitely need to consider is the filter installation height requirements that allow this model to operate properly. The filter has a maximum installation height of 47" from the filter base to the water surface. A brand new in box filter should have a separate orifice included that would allow you to use the filter on an installation up to 55" high. The instructions for swapping the orifices are included in the box.

I only say this because I see you are proposing to use the filter on a 150G tank. You may definitely want to consider this height restriction issue depending on whether your tank is a 150 long or a high .

I am surprised you have needed new impellers for the 2215's. O-rings/gaskets are definitely maintenance items and I have replaced mine. Impeller shafts are another item I keep on hand as I sometimes drop them when cleaning filters.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't understand your comment regarding this model filter adding oxygen to the water column. Any filter can do that as long as the output flow is allowed to ripple or agitate the water surface.

The purpose of this model was to provide air/oxygen to the aerobic bacteria that colonize the Substrat Pro inside the filter by rhythmically filling and emptying the canister with water during the ebb and flow cycle. This would make it similar to the wet/dry style sump where some/most of the media was not submerged.


----------



## Deahttub (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a 2227 on my 125 and i absloloutley love it...i hardly cleait and when i do, its hardly dirty. It is however, just a biological filter, but im ok wih that. What i do is, i have my 2227 on a timer, and it shuts off when my lights are on. When the lights are off it runs, and i feel it degases my co2 very fast...i give he 2227 two thumbs up!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

deeda being it's a biological filter, wet/dry the media is exposed to air building a bigger bacteria base which increases oxygen in the water, others have reported up to 3ppm gain in oxygen levels with traditional sumps this is the only reason I wanted the filter, more O2 and everything benifits.

Deahttub that doesn't sound smart to me, the way I understand it nitrifying bateria dies when it doesn't get oxygen, some sites recommend in a power outage that you remove your biological media and place it over a battery operated air stone to keep it alive if you use a canister filter becuase as soon as the the bacteria depleats the oxygen it starts to die but I have no idea how long this takes. I do think this is an extreme but shutting it down every day may be the reason it's always clean, the bacteria can't grow if it's sufficated every day for 6,8, or more hours, the bio media should look like it's covered in mud after a month. I can also see having to turn up the CO2 if you were adding a lot of oxygen but I wouldn't think it would degas faster than a traditional sump. You might want to do some reading in this area (CO2 & bacteria needing air) because it may work much better if the bacteria is staying alive but the way you are using it is kinda like an air pump.

I was happy to see you like the filter and it seems as if it could be a big benifit in a planted tank, others have reported up to 3ppm gain in oxygen levels with traditional sumps and I was trying to get some of this benifit with the 2227 but there are just not enough users to get any amount of good feedback.


----------



## Deahttub (Apr 17, 2011)

Bio media can go days without running....when we had a hurricane down here i didnt run a filter for 5 days, and once the power came on, the bio filter was fine....

the reason its clean, is because there is nothing in the filter to trap debris...it is soley a bio filter...


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

Deahttub said:


> Bio media can go days without running....when we had a hurricane down here i didnt run a filter for 5 days, and once the power came on, the bio filter was fine....
> 
> the reason its clean, is because there is nothing in the filter to trap debris...it is soley a bio filter...


 just curious...
how do u know the bio filter was fine?
5 days sounds like a lot of time to me..


----------



## Deahttub (Apr 17, 2011)

jreich said:


> just curious...
> how do u know the bio filter was fine?
> 5 days sounds like a lot of time to me..


I had fish in the tank and i never had to recycle the tank....


----------



## mmfish (Dec 24, 2008)

I run my 2229 with the air intake hose plugged, which shuts down the fill/refill float chamber. I believe alot of CO 2 gets lost with the wet/dry function intact. I use a ceramic diffuser w CO2 and noticed greater loss when the wet/dry function operates. I can also here the CO 2 burping inside the canister.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

How are guys shuting this off and not have it continuously siphon until leaks?


----------



## mmfish (Dec 24, 2008)

These filters work as intended only if all instructions are followed, i.e. same tube length for all three tubes, etc.


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

mach_six said:


> How are guys shuting this off and not have it continuously siphon until leaks?


Closing the in and out valves shuts off the flow.


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

mmfish said:


> These filters work as intended only if all instructions are followed, i.e. same tube length for all three tubes, etc.


I think only the two water lines need to be the same length. I have found that the breather hose needs to be straight and vertical to keep any water from accumulating in it and causing it to gurgle.

I run a pre-filter on mine and it runs for months with only cleaning the pre-filter weekly. I do also use a AC-50 for additional mechanical filtration. For me it works really well.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It's got 3 tubes?


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

150EH said:


> It's got 3 tubes?


Yes - intake, out flow and a breather tube to facilitate air getting into the media.


----------

